
Mozilla: Text to Speech (TTS) - johnsonjo
https://github.com/mozilla/TTS
======
johnsonjo
I was researching for really good open source text to speech programs
yesterday and I ran into this project by Mozilla. By the way here is the best
voice output I’ve heard from it [1].

[1]: [https://m.soundcloud.com/user-565970875/ljspeech-logistic-
wa...](https://m.soundcloud.com/user-565970875/ljspeech-logistic-wavernn)

~~~
johnsonjo
If you want to run the prebuilt models you can use the colab Jupiter notebooks
that user tugstugi put up on this page [1]. The voice from the comment above
comes from WaveRNN and Tacotron2.

[1]:
[https://github.com/mozilla/TTS/issues/272](https://github.com/mozilla/TTS/issues/272)

~~~
johnsonjo
Here’s another longer sample audio file from the TTS program [1].

[1]: [https://m.soundcloud.com/user-565970875/pocket-article-
waver...](https://m.soundcloud.com/user-565970875/pocket-article-wavernn-and-
tacotron2)

